
Ask HN: Do you find reading tech whitepapers conceptually useful? - rajesh-s
Or is it intended to be a product marketing brochure of sorts? For example, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hubs.ly&#x2F;H0r91td0<p>If you find them useful, do you have any tips for new students stepping into the industry on reading whitepapers.
======
THE_BOULDER
It depends on the whitepaper in my opinion. While many do come across as
marketing material, but the concepts and technologies can give a good insight
into how others are achieving advancements in these concepts.

